# Baby has flat back of head.



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi there,


My baby is 11 weeks old and I have just noticed the back of her head is quite flattened. 


Will this correct itself at a later date? I guess she will be lying on it less and less now she is holding her head up and will be learning to sit up soon. 


Is there anything I can do in the meantime? She will only sleep on her back, hates lying on her front or side.


I'm concerned my baby will grow up looking like an alien if it gets any worse!


Thanks,
Jo x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Jo this happens alot to be honest, as she is so young you are best still placing her on her back to sleep anyway, in the day time if you can position her in different ways like on her tummy and sat up whilst supported this will help, if you find that the shape isn't changing in the next few months (as she will be lying less and less on her back) then give your health visitor a quick call and ask her to have a look

Hope this helps

Nic


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks very much Nic. x


----------

